# Grizzly Saw Delivery Question



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

I am going to order a G1023RLW saw. My question has to do with delivery. When talking to Grizzly they will only do curb side delivery. I've asked and they will not do an inside delivery. So I will be responsible for getting the saw from my driveway to the rear of my house. It is a slight slope and I will need to go over grass and a pine isle. Total distance is about 200 feet.

I assume it will be on a pallet and be just under 600lbs. I can get some guys to help but still moving a 600lb box over grass/pine isle might prove to be difficult. Has anyone encountered a situation like this? I'm thinking pallet jack over plywood. Anyone have a better solution? 

Thanks and I apoligize if this should be posted in off-topic.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Grizzly can't guarantee any more than curb service, but if the actual truck that shows up is small enough, $10 or $20 might coax the driver into delivering it in front of your garage. If not, is there any chance you could load it onto a pickup truck to move it in front of your shop?

The guy that delivered my Shop Fox saw, was more than willing to wheel the pallet jack up my 75 foot driveway and into the garage for free. He wouldn't even accept a tip, but since he was a woodworker he did accept a modest set of chisels.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

its often been my experiance as well that freight drivers no issues at all pulling something on a pallet jack a few more feet up a drive, course mine is short and level..lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*UPS Freight ?*

The last machine I got weighed 300 lbs and I asked for lift gate service at $35.00 from Grizzly. The driver used a pallet jack since it was at the very front of the truck to get it on the lift gate and was very insistent on pulling the jack over the ice and snow to get it close to my garage door. No tip, just thanks, was all he wanted.
What methods do you have available? A lawn tractor? a plywood skid with a hole for a rope? Like this: 









A tree and a pulley for a rope attached to your vehicle?
Plywood panels for the ground and 2" PVC pies to roller it on like the Pyramid builders? A heavy duty dolly or small trailer?

 bill


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

I guess my best bet will be to have some plywood ready and see if I can get the driver to pull it around. If not I may have them put it in my pickup or utility trailer.

woodnthings, Great picture! My tractor is at my hunting club, but I could do this with my truck. Also like the idea of the PVC pipes :thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

As someone that worked in the trucking industry for several years and a few of those in LTL, I can tell you, even if you pay for liftgate service, it is not the drivers responsibillity to get the load where you want it or even off the truck for that matter. That being said, in all my years, I have only met one driver who refused to touch a piece of freight just because he didnt have to(it wasnt me). Most of them are very courtious and will try and help you out. UPS Freight delivered my Grizzly TS and the driver pallet jacked it right into my garage for me, no questions asked. I had to get it to the basement myself but thats a whole other story!!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks BassBlaster. It's the "whole other story!!" that worries me


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

MeasureTwice said:


> I I will be responsible for getting the saw from my driveway to the rear of my house. It is a slight slope and I will need to go over grass and a pine isle. Total distance is about 200 feet.
> 
> I assume it will be on a pallet and be just under 600lbs. I can get some guys to help but still moving a 600lb box over grass/pine isle might prove to be difficult. Has anyone encountered a situation like this? I'm thinking pallet jack over plywood. Anyone have a better solution?


First, like the other said - curbside doesn't necessarily mean bottom of the driveway. If the truck can safely drive/back up then they usually do.
You can pay an extra amount, usually in the $50 area, for liftgate service. This gets it to the ground.
I don't have grass. I have dirt, little mini sand-dunes covering calichi so depending on the weather I'm either pushing in quicksand or mud. The plywood works OK, but you need three sheets. The second sheet had to lip UNDER the first, or the wheels get stuck. And once the heavy item is on the sheet, it is very hard to lift up the edge to throw the second sheet underneath, so go with 3. Lay them out, edge of #2 just under #1, edge of #3 just under #2. Once you move the saw onto the second sheet, take the first sheet and move it to the other end. I've done it twice with an engine hoist holding the tool - that sucks because it wants to turn and spin in two directions at once. A pallet jack would be easier.

My last one was much simpler - I now have one of those cheap trailers they sell at Home Depot for ATVs. They are perfectly balanced and I can lift the tongue with one hand and move it anywhere. I moved my bandsaw to the back with that, just two of us maneuvered it easily by hand. So if one of your friends/neighbors has a small trailer 4x8 or 5x8 - that's an option to consider.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> UPS Freight delivered my Grizzly TS and the driver pallet jacked it right into my garage for me, no questions asked. I had to get it to the basement myself but thats a whole other story!!


How did you do that, and how do you plan on getting it out if you ever move?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would have him unload it into my pickup bed.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> How did you do that, and how do you plan on getting it out if you ever move?


 Well, it wasnt simple and this house is a rental so it most definately is coming out at some point. To get it down there, it took three guys, a couple steel bars and some rope. We put the bars across the door way at the top of the stairs and winched it down slowly while it was still in the crate and then put it together in place. While putting it together, I discovered that the majority of the weight is in the cast wings and the rails. Without that stuff installed, the rest of the saw is pretty light. When it comes time to move, I'll just have to disassmble it and bring it up.

Rent an appliance dolly if you dont have one. I needed to move it from my garage to the top of my basement steps when my buddies got here. I strapped it to an appliance dolly while still in the crate and could move it around anywhere by myself. Well, anywhere but down a flight of steps!!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Well, it wasnt simple To get it down there, it took three guys, a couple steel bars and some rope...


Those are some good friends - that sounds like a real headache. I'll have to remember the dolly suggestion - the Uhaul in town rents those out and when my new lathe comes in next month I can use one to move the old ones out of the way.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> , I discovered that the majority of the weight is in the cast wings and the rails. Without that stuff installed, the rest of the saw is pretty light. When it comes time to move, I'll just have to disassmble it and bring it up.


Are the wings and rails installed at the factory? If not I assume they can be removed from the crate and moved individually.

Sorry for the stupid question, but I have no idea how much assembly is required.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

No, they are not installed at the factory. My rails and fence actually came in seperate packages. The wings were in thier own packages also but are inside the crate with the saw. It all goes together real simple though. Grizzly sends pretty good instructions with all thier machines. If you have any other problems, they have a customer support and tech support line and they are very helpfull!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*open up the crate*

You will be able to separate all the pieces and carry them into the house separately. The wings on my 800 lb 12" Powermatic weighed 105 lbs apiece when I moved it from the 2nd floor shop down to the 1st floor shop last year. The saw itself was heavy but a hand truck with "off road" tires will work like this 600 lb capacity unit from HF:


Pump up the tires a bit and have some help tipping it back and it will go where ever you can pull it. Plywood will make it easier than on grass. I use mine quite often. Strap the machine on the truck for additional peace of mind using ratcheting straps also at HF.  bill


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I just got a planer jointer combo and a TS (well before xmas). The TS was carried up by 3 people (me and 2 others) it is 120kg (265 lb). 

The planer is 200kg (440 lb). To lift this onto the truck we had 4 people, two poles running underneath, two people on either side, then a straight lift up and shuffle to slide it on. We rented a furniture trolley (the one with 3 wheels) and it took 3 of us. One on top (took turns) and two below (steep hill and stairs).

It was nice and warm so we were all sweating our a$$e$ off by the time it was done. BUT we got there!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I feel much better knowing I can move it in pieces. I have some hand trucks but they do not have big tires but should be ok on plywood.

It should be here mid next week. Then the fun begins! :thumbsup:


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Find out from Grizzly who the shipping company is, they probably are using a local service once it is close to your area, then call the local depot where they deliver too and talk to the local company. Let them know what your situation is. I have had both good and bad luck doing this, some have provided the pallet jack, dolly, mule, etc necessary to get the equipment to the spot we wanted it. Sometimes they will tell you their insurance prevents them from doing anything more than curb service. The minimum would be a lift gate on their delivery truck. If they are not going to assist, have something with wheels and the load capacity to slide it from the lift gate to your wagon/trailer/etc.
It's amazing what you can lift and move with a good dolly (hand truck). Pneumatic wheels are great for moving stuff over rough surfaces, but if you have pavement all the way, I prefer hard wheels, however there are good pneumatic dollys designed for heavy loads that work fine too. You can rent them if you need it.

Enjoy your new Griz..


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Three Grizzly machines. All delivered by Viking (Now FedEx Freight). I paid for the lift gate service. When FedEx called to confirm delivery I always warn them that it is a Cul-De-Sac and they can't turn an 18 wheeler around. They send the machine on a bob-tail truck.

FedEx will put the machine in the garage any place that I want it. We wheel it in together and put it in place. With the JP we transfered the pallet from the pallet jack to my furniture dolly and then rolled it into the garage. (The pallet was built the wrong way to roll in between benches on the pallet jack.)

And YES the driver gets a tip. $20 for the JP but $10 for the band saw and horizontal drill. Each time the driver tried to refuse the tip but I insisted. I'm sure that the drivers will fight to get to deliver my next machine. OOPS! SWMBO doesn't want to hear that.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Well the drama and worry is over! The G1023RLW and G0452 were delivered tonight.:thumbsup:

Supposed to be delivered between 2 and 7 but didn't arrive until after 8pm. I thought any chance of talking the UPS Freight driver into moving it around back was gone by that time of night, had plywood ready and everything. BUT never fear, my Girlfriend was here!! He was no more out of the truck until in the sweetest southern voice, " how in the world did you turn that BIG ole truck around in that TINY little space? and can you teach me how to 
parallel park?"

Long story short she sweet talked him into moving it around to the back of my house and into my shop!!:thumbsup: Of course he did get a generous tip and many thanks!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*DUDE you are "set" in more ways than in the photo!*

So, how did the parking lessons go.... :laughing:
Have fun with the assembly and the setup. :yes: bill


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Wood, you are more right than you know! I'm looking forward to the setup. :icon_smile:

And I'll be the one giving parking lessons! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

MeasureTwice said:


> Well the drama and worry is over! The G1023RLW and G0452 were delivered tonight.:thumbsup: ...


Ain't that a thing of beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

It's been a couple of days now. Have you got it all set up yet? Pics?


----------



## SawdustDave (Feb 1, 2012)

We moved this with planks and fence posts.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

SawdustDave said:


> We moved this with planks and fence posts.


 That's a whole lot of homebrew!:thumbsup:


----------



## SawdustDave (Feb 1, 2012)

But we weren't taking it off a truck.









We were putting it on.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

^^Damn! that looks like a LOT of work!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> It's been a couple of days now. Have you got it all set up yet? Pics?


Nope, Started unpacking and cleaning up last Wednesday night and realized that a bunch of parts were missing. :thumbdown: Namely one of the extensions and the router extension and a bunch of smaller stuff.

Got in touch with Grizzly and they are shipping everything that's missing. Should get it next week. :thumbsup: I don't have time to assemble this weekend anyway. Hopefully i can get it together mid week and will post pics.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*You gonna like that saw !!!!*

I got the same one MT, i think mine's left tilt tho,and it is a dream to play with.:yes:
600 pounds tho ???
I unloaded mine off of my pick up by myself by slidin the whole pallet down two 2x6's. I then opened the box and moved the pieces one at a time to where she sets now.
I did hafta do some drillin and tappin durin set up but they supply the bits and taps with the saw.
I went to a local tool store and bot me the Shop Fox 7' extention kit ( far cheaper than Grizzly ) and it is worth every dime.
Now if i could jist find a home for the smaller rails i took off the saw.
The only problem i have thus far ( it's been two years) is the Shop Fox fence won't stay in tune.( paralel ) I have to keep resetin it.
Sweet purchase MT, yer gonna love that saw :thumbsup:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

*Finally got it setup.....Almost!*

Finally had time yesterday to get the new toy setup! :thumbsup: Still waiting on the router table extension but it is functional, aligned and cuts great!!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks so much better than a plain cardboard box. :yes:


----------



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

major jealousy going on here....

put up another pic when you get the router extension mounted....

and just to make the story complete... I think you should have your GF smilin' in the background.

One thing about Grizzly customer service... if they ever screw something up, they sure seem to go the extra mile to make it right.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

SSN Vet said:


> major jealousy going on here....
> 
> put up another pic when you get the router extension mounted....
> 
> ...


Here you go ..... router extension mounted :thumbsup:

 Probably not going to be able to talk my GF into posing with at saw 

It was a PITA dealing with the missing stuff for both the TS and Jointer but you are right Grizzly Customer Service did come thru and make everything right. :thumbsup:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That is one sweet looking saw.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Man that is beautiful! You will enjoy cuttin' now!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I'm looking forward to making some sawdust and learning the saw!


----------

